
AI Against Humanity: Cards Against Humanity Mini-Game with AI-Generated Cards - cpury
https://www.aiagainsthumanity.app/
======
g_f
Crazy! That's just perfect. Imagine the sheer randomness of an AI to produce
some immature NSFW humor! Really, the outcomes are hilarious. Especially
reading those AI-brainfarts with other humans was absolutely worth it.

